# 2009 Garden State Taxidermy Competition (pix)



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

congrats on your winnings:RockOn:


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

VERY NICE! You have put alot of thought and time in your work. Congrats.


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome !! thanks for posting.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

some great looking mounts!


----------



## NY_Bowhunter14 (Jul 29, 2009)

some awesome mounts you did there! Congrats on the honors!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks guys! i cant wait until next years show


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are all great mounts.......I like the full deer mount but I hate seeing that pose in the woods......usually means I am caught!! Nice work.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

josh s. said:


> Those are all great mounts.......I like the full deer mount but I hate seeing that pose in the woods......usually means I am caught!! Nice work.


lol! i know we all know it all too well..


----------

